# Active Bookshelf Recommendations?



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations for active bookshelves? Pro audio included. I'm looking for something that is pretty decent sound-wise (although the plan is not to purchase soon) to replace passive boutique floor-standers that were MSRP around $2k.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Josuah said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for active bookshelves?


I must state that I have not listened to any active speakers. A brand that is very popular here is Genelec and they do have a wide range of speakers available. Here is a link to their US site, am not too sure about how competitively they will be priced seeing as though they are a Finnish company, they do get very good reviews though.

Review 1

Review 2

Review 3


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Also there is Mackie http://www.mackie.com/products/hrmk2/index.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those Mackie's are nice. Ethan Winer uses the 824's in his home.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I've heard of both Genelec and Mackie, but is there any reason someone would recommend them over other brands? There are some that are using some different ribbon tweeter technologies as well. And I've seen some that have built-in DSP.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I second the Mackies - they sound very good. I might also throw in the powered M&K S-150's. Though not made anymore hometheaterhifi was crazy about them.

Head down to guitar center and look at their powered monitors. You'll find the mackie's there along with plenty of others.


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

Genelec actives are considered by many to be one of the best. You could always pick up a Meridian DSP 8000 system if you have $100k lying around.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Steve. said:


> you could always pick up a Meridian DSP 8000 system if you have $100k lying around.


Thats childs play compared to these.:bigsmile:
http://www.pmc-speakers.com/14.html


----------

